# Conseil mémoire vive iMac G5



## bejouille (13 Mars 2005)

Hello les Maceurs....

1° post sur ce forum car je viens d'acquérir depuis quelques jours un iMac G5... J'ai donc un 1.6 Ghz, 80Go avec 256 Mo de mémoire vive... Je voudrais donc optimiser cette mémoire et passer soit à 512 soit 1Go...

Quel type de mémoire dois-je prendre, quelle marque enfin si vous pouvez m'éclaircir ?!?

@+ ><(((°>


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 

et félicitations pour ton achat :love: tu as une recherche sur ce forum qui va pouvoir t'aider, car les sujets sur la ram pour les imac G5 sont nombreux
tu as aussi une annonce dans le forum switch à propos de la ram justement
quelques liens utiles:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=45&announcementid=27
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87143
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89389
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92973

on attend tes photos :love:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81210
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81211


----------



## bejouille (13 Mars 2005)

Okay merci beaucoop Mister Modo Mac (MMM)...lol 

Donc du dual channel serait le plus approprié soit en 2*256 soit en 2*512 selon mon budget lol....


Existe t-il des tests éffectués sur des G5 avec différents barrettes de mémoires ?!?
Existe t-il aussi un petit soft sur OsX pour tester ca mémoire ?!?

je vous avez prévenu je suis un NOOB héhé


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2005)

la recherche


----------



## bejouille (13 Mars 2005)

recherche power en effet...  Il est nouveau le bejouille et il fait déjà travailler les modos héhé !!!

Y'a juste les tests de ram que je trouve pas


----------



## naas (13 Mars 2005)

http://www.macbidouille.com/downloads/testbus_G5fr.sit


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

non non c'est pas de ce test dont il parlait...


bedouille

prends toi 2*512


1/ car ca t'evitera de redepenser des sous en passant de 2*256 a 2*256
2/ parce qu'il y a que 2 slots
3/ parce que si tu veux utiliser ton imac de facçon confortable mets 1 Go (perso, je suis repasse de 1 Go a 512 Mo et je ressens la difference quand je fais du multitache avec des applis qui bouffent bcp de ressources)


----------



## bejouille (14 Mars 2005)

Hello... Bon je vais m'orienter sur 2*512 Mo de DDR... reste à déterminer la marque héhé !!!



			
				calvin a dit:
			
		

> non non c'est pas de ce test dont il parlait...
> 
> 
> bedouille
> ...


----------

